

London Hacker News Meetup - Thursday, 12th May - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/17356945/

======
Peroni
I'm really looking forward to this.

Before I get any hate for being a Tech Recruiter, 70% of my motivation for
going is because I am actively involved in a tech start-up which is due to
launch our first product within the next 6 months and I am an active member
and big fan of this community.

20% of my motivation for going is because I regularly get emails from other HN
members asking for recruitment & hiring tips, CV & interview advice and help
finding work in London and I would be more than happy to chat with any of you
on the night if you need any help in these areas.

10% of my motivation is because I heard the words 'free beer'.

------
dmitri1981
If you can't make the event please sign up on meetup.com for updates about
future events. The next one will be on 23rd June.

------
ZeroMinx
Really wish I could make it, but can't :( Atari Teenage Riot are in town...

------
ZoFreX
Pity it's a Thursday night, makes it a bit difficult to fit around not living
in London and having a job.

------
KarlFreeman
See y'all there. Nice one dmitri1981, I'll grab one of them free beers for you
;)

------
asymptotic
I'll come along, thanks for organising this dmitri1981!

